# Budweiser crusher



## Me&Max

Anyone know anything about a budweiser crusher bloodline?


----------



## aimee235

Not I. Sounds kinda made up, but maybe it's not. Is it supposed to be your dogs bloodline?


----------



## Me&Max

No aimee.... there is a guy that is selling what he says are budweiser crusher dogs from a kennel where we used to live....


----------



## Me&Max

How can I do a search for it on here ?


----------



## bahamutt99

There is a Budweiser Crusher, but I don't know anything about him.


----------



## MISSAPBT

Some nice tombstone blood in there!
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [47016] :: MICKEL'S BUDWEISER CRUSHER (1XW)

Bud was a GR. CH. show dog & 1xw. He was also a Gazette cover dog. He was owned by an old-time dogman named Glenn Wise. Bud blood is very popular in Bud's home state of North Carolina as well as surrounding states. Bud was an "all-around" dog - a great family pet, super show dog & game as well. He produced more of the same, which may accound for the bloodline's rising popularity.


----------



## aimee235

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [47016] :: MICKEL'S BUDWEISER CRUSHER (1XW)
Lol. Beat me to it.


----------



## Me&Max

The breeder I was refering too after looking at My dog said he thought it had some Bud crusher in it, but since Max has no papers guess we will never know.... The bloodline looks killer though... wish I did know for sure... *sighs*


----------



## bahamutt99

Here's what I was able to google up.










Pedigree: ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [47016] :: MICKEL'S BUDWEISER CRUSHER (1XW)

Evidently this dog was on the cover of the ADBA Gazette. He was owned by the Wise family in NC, and was a good all-around dog: show dog, family pet, and pit winner. (This is all recycled info. I don't know anything about this dog personally.)


----------



## MISSAPBT

Heres a teeny pic 









aww my pic is so lame compaired to yours  hahaha


----------



## bahamutt99

MISSAPBT said:


> Bud was a GR. CH. show dog & 1xw. He was also a Gazette cover dog. He was owned by an old-time dogman named Glenn Wise. Bud blood is very popular in Bud's home state of North Carolina as well as surrounding states. Bud was an "all-around" dog - a great family pet, super show dog & game as well. He produced more of the same, which may accound for the bloodline's rising popularity.


^^ This was a post off Game-dog by ABK, just to give proper credit.


----------



## MISSAPBT

Correct, sorry so bad at that, i always just copy and paste!


----------



## Me&Max

Thats where we used to live in NC..


----------



## Me&Max

Most all of the guys dogs were red.... and the body build is right on too... The guy seems pretty reputable and says he don`t sell junk


----------



## [email protected]

Yes i know about the budweiser crusher pitbull terrier. We have this blood line. Our male in now 9-10 years old. This is a gentle animal. We are keeping 2 of the pups. One is a buckskin blue and one is a brindle. They have a red nose. They are also very smart. Hope this helps. Jeanette


----------



## Rudy4747

This is GrCh 16 mathew the highest pointed dog in ADBA history. he is half GR Ch Budwiser Crusher half Sorrells. This line has produced some really nice dogs alot of witch come from the Nc area.








here is his ped so you can see that his sire was heavy bred from this blood. IMo good dogs come from this line.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [28731] :: STEAL HEART'S MATTHEW


----------



## Rudy4747

Just reliesed this was super old oh well.


----------



## redog

its still good stuff Rudy, i love it


----------



## Rudy4747

Yeah Dave I love this dog he is a great bulldog.


----------



## bill

When it comes to budweiser crusher in NC you need to watch out because alot of byb's are pushing their mutts as being down from budweiser crusher when in reality they came online and picked out names of bloodlines or heard it from someone else and decided to throw it there out to sell pups. That is a common practice down there.


----------



## roe1880

That Matthew hound is up here in the North East.. If your into finding pups off him try and get a hold of the good folks that run the Tristate ADBA club & you shall find what you seek... 100% show...


----------



## pitbull_love

Me&Max said:


> Anyone know anything about a budweiser crusher bloodline?


i have a budweiser and red nose pit but i knew the dad and the dad was a full blooded budweiser crusher and there breed for fighting but i dont fight mine


----------



## EckoMac

pitbull_love said:


> i have a budweiser and red nose pit but i knew the dad and the dad was a full blooded budweiser crusher and there breed for fighting but i dont fight mine


This is a very old thread. And "red nose" is not a blood line. Just the color of the dogs nose. Also, the only "full blooded" Budweiser's Crusher would have been the dog named Budweiser's Crusher. 
Do you have a pedigree? Or is this just what the breeder told you so you would buy the dog?

All true American Pit Bull Terriers come from fighting dogs. That is why the breed is called the American *PIT* Bull Terrier.


----------



## Rudy4747

As most APBT come down from fighting lines. The dogs down from Budwiser Crusher dog have been excelling in comformation. Great dogs with with good drive. Solid SHOW DOGS.


----------



## Dvincent1010

Me&Max said:


> No aimee.... there is a guy that is selling what he says are budweiser crusher dogs from a kennel where we used to live....


----------



## Dvincent1010

I had a Budweiser crusher and full grown he was 120 lbs


----------

